# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Se dévoiler un peu.

## Auréliiie

[center:1e6q1xn8]Bonjour/Bonsoir[/center:1e6q1xn8]

Je suis une étudiante de 19 vivant à Montpellier. J'ai toujours vécu entourée d'animaux, principalement de chiens (quatre gambadent actuellement dans le jardin de mes parents). J'aime les animaux, partager avec eux, même si je ne reçois pas en retour. La cause animale me touche particulièrement alors, au lieu d'adopter un petit chat sur un coup de tête, ne sachant actuellement pas de quoi sera fait demain en ce qui concerne mes études, je préfère aider et tenter l'aventure famille d'accueil.
J'ai connu ce forum en contactant une association sur Montpellier. De liens en liens, j'ai atterri ici.

Je dois dire que je trouve fabuleux de voir le nombre de personnes engagées auprès des bêtes ici et ça me motive d'autant plus : j'ai grandi dans le respect des animaux et l'amour et je dois avouer que voir les choses infligés à certains d'entre eux me révulsent. C'est pourquoi j'ai pris la décision de me battre en commençant petit à petit, en fonction de mes possibilités.

Merci pour tout ce que vous faites !

----------


## MarionDriver

:bienvenue:

----------


## Auréliiie

Merci  :Smile: 

Han le Tarn    ::  
Qu'est-ce que je l'aime ce département !

----------


## MarionDriver

:Stick Out Tongue: oignee:  moi aussi je l'aime mon département

----------


## Auréliiie

On y fait les meilleures fêtes  :Smile: 
Ma mère y vit alors chaque été j'y vais, c'est une tuerie    ::

----------


## MarionDriver

J'en fait pas trop des fêtes dans le Tarn, vu que je passe mes été à la Montagne (et le fêtes sont extra la bas aussi). 

Mais je loupe jamais la fête à Lavaur (vu que mes parents y habitent et que j'y ai vécu 17ans    ::   )

----------


## Titebambi

Les fêtes du Tarn ça tue mais faut pas y rester trop tard  

Etant demi-soeur de 2 rugbymen j'vous dis pas l'ambiance on s'tape toutes les fêtes de village lol !!

Bienvenue en tout cas et moi c'est ton coin que j'adore    en plus tu as la mer pas loin toi  

(et la maison du bien être je ne sais pas si tu connais   )

----------


## Auréliiie

Je fais principalement Vabre et Brassac, parfois Lacaune  :Smile: 
J'ai la mer, certes, mais dans le 34, les fêtes se terminent à 2h du mat grand max pour cause de gros blaireaux bagarreurs

----------


## Titebambi

Ben ici ça commence à devenir ça aussi  

D'ailleurs ça m'étonne car Brassac c'est l'une des pires niveau bagarres l'année dernière ça n'a pas loupé

----------


## Auréliiie

Ils ont cassé pleins de choses en plus ces débiles !
Mais cette année les Goulamas reviennent en concert ! Et y'a même Sangria Gratuite encore et toujours donc ça vaut le coup  :Big Grin:

----------


## Titebambi

Vi les concerts sont généralement très sympas dans ces fêtes !!

Faut juste rester pas trop près de la buvette

----------


## Auréliiie

Jamais   :alcool:

----------


## Titebambi

lol  

juste à la fin de la nuit j'veux dire bien sur

----------


## Auréliiie

Je vois qu'on se comprend    ::

----------


## Titebambi

tu es véhiculée ? 

Ça serait intéressant côté co-voiturage    j'ai souvent des demandes vers l'hérault et moi dommage je n'ai les transports gratos qu'en midi-py    je les fait quand même mais bon financièrement    Ou alors faut faire une pétition pour que l'hérault passe en midi-py

----------


## Auréliiie

Nope pas encore...
Mais je devrais passer le permis d'ici fin 2011 si tout va bien donc on pourrait voir par la suite =)
Et comme je viens souvent dans le tarn l'été, on peut aussi prévoir si besoin est

----------


## Titebambi

Vi vi

----------


## Auréliiie

Après, il te faut voir avec tous les tarnais qui aiment venir à Valras l'été : ils sont nombreux ! Je les vois traverser mon village all the summer^^

----------


## Titebambi

Ah mais oui si tu veux connaître ma ville tu vas à Valras l'été ya tout Mazamet

----------


## Auréliiie

Tout Mazamet, tout Castres : c'est la planque quand il fait chaud ! Alors que nous, on fuit dans les montagnes^^

----------


## MarionDriver

Question con    ::   : C'est des brebis de race Lacaune   :hein:   ton avatar ?

----------


## Auréliiie

Absolument pas^^
C'est une photo d'irlande  :Smile:

----------


## MarionDriver

J'me disais aussi, mais en fait c'est la baraque en pierre qui m'a plus, et je me demandé si c'était dans le Tarn. 

Mais tant pis, j'irais la voir en irlande   :lol2:

----------


## Auréliiie

Faudra faire un convoi exceptionnel et on ira en groupe  :Smile:

----------


## MarionDriver

Je voulais y aller cet été avec mon dalmatien, mais avant faut que je fasse des économies.
Mais les 2 jours à Paris et un projet de 3 jour à Londres, j'suis à sec    ::  
Sinon faut que j'annule Londres   :hein:

----------


## Auréliiie

Il y a des asso liées à l'agriculture bio qui hébergent et nourrissent contre 25 à 30h de boulot par semaine  :Smile:

----------


## MarionDriver

C'est une bonne idée, mais moi je vois plus "aventure". 
Un sac, une tente et une trottinette et pas trop d'argent de poche.

J'aimerai le faire en groupe, mais ça nintéresse personne chez moi    ::

----------


## Auréliiie

J'ai prévu de partir dans le courant de l'année prochaine, en fonction de mes vacances avec une amie dans une ferme bio en UK, c'ets sympa comme programme : tu peux choisir de faire un périple entre plusieurs fermes, choisir le lieu ou tu dors (tente, caravane, chambre, dortoir) et le type de ferme. Tu as vraiment de tout, certaines même sans eau courante  :Smile:

----------


## MarionDriver

Mais c'est super intéressant vu comme ça. T'as un site qui regroupe les fermes ?    ::

----------


## Titebambi

Han je signe aussi

----------


## Auréliiie

Je vous envoie ça par MP  ::

----------


## Titebambi

Faut parler super bien anglais pour faire ça ou les bases suffisent ?

----------


## Auréliiie

Apparemment les bases suffisent. Dans les formulaires des fermes, ils précisent s'ils parlent des langues étrangères ou non.

----------


## MarionDriver

Merci, 

ouff parce que moi je suis loin d'être bilingue    ::

----------


## Auréliiie

A mon avis, il faut y aller en ayant quelques phrases toutes prêtes pour le minimum agricole et hop ! In the pocket  :Smile:

----------


## Titebambi

Ouais ben pareil  

J'le comprends assez bien mais alors pour parler... déjà que j'ai du mal en français

----------


## MarionDriver

Yes, Of course 

Mais maintenant que j'y pense 

je crois que j'ai déjà lu un post sur ça sur rescue   :hein:

----------


## Auréliiie

ça fonctionne bien : ils ont beaucoup de fermes du genre en France, notamment dans le Tarn  :Smile: 
Les parents d'une fille qui fait ses études dans la même filière que moi en ont une dans les cévennes.

----------


## MarionDriver

Je suis sur que j'ai vu un post qui parlait de ça. Mais je le trouve pas    ::  

Je ne connaissais pas temps que ça, en plus c'est bien développé, je vais bien me renseigner pour voir. 
Par contre il va falloir pratiquer un peu la langue un peu avant    ::

----------


## Titebambi

Hello ! How are you ? 

Do you want me to recolt your carotts   



merci aurélie pour le lien

----------


## Auréliiie

De rien  :Smile: 
C'est un principe d'interaction qui me botte bien alors je partage

----------


## MarionDriver

Au départ je voulais faire du coushurfing mais comme mon profil n'est pas vérifié (il faut déjà faire 3 coush, qui sont ou non validé par les hôtesses, ou les voyageurs) et en plus que j'ai un chien plus difficile de trouver un accueil. 

Faut dire que je ne m'y suis pas trop penché non plus    ::  


Tu fais des études dans l'agriculture ?

----------


## Auréliiie

Non, je suis en première année de Maths Sup. Là j'ai quelques soucis de santé qui font que j'y vais par intermittence et l'an prochain je serai en fac histoire d'avoir plus de temps et moins de pression (l'ambiance bourrage de crâne pour les concours c'est pas mon truc finalement^^).

----------


## capu@22

:bienvenue: 

je veux bien le lien moi aussi stp   ::

----------


## Auréliiie

Merci  :Smile: 

Mp envoyé

----------

